# New Smoker



## DocShadownix (Dec 16, 2019)

Ok, so my 10 year old smoker (non digital Bradley) finally died... looking for a new vertical smoker....   I would love something digital - I hated always nudging the slider on the ol' Bradley.   Something that can smoke sausages, ribs, etc... I have a Kamado Joe, but the vertical space for sausages is nil.   Budget...well, flexible..something $500-1500.   Anyway, I would love to see what you guys have/recommend.  Thanks for any info.

So far what I like:
Pit Boss Vertical Pellet Smoker
Camp Chef Vertical Pellet Smoker
Lousianna Grills Vertical Smoker
Pellet Pro Vertical Smoker

Brian


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2019)

Those are good choices.
Have you looked at Smokin-It and Smokin Tex.
Granted they're not pellet smokers if that is what you are interested in.


----------



## DocShadownix (Dec 16, 2019)

Hmm.  No, but I just did.  Thanks, Secondhand... I like the thought of pellet smokers because I don't have to open the smoker to add substrate.  That is one thing I liked about the Bradley.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 17, 2019)

DocShadownix said:


> Hmm.  No, but I just did.  Thanks, Secondhand... I like the thought of pellet smokers because I don't have to open the smoker to add substrate.  That is one thing I liked about the Bradley.



That is very understandable not wanting to be required to add chips etc. 
I have heard good things about Pit Boss 5 and 7 series.


----------



## Mastercaster (Dec 17, 2019)

I believe that Pit Boss makes a vertical pellet smoker but I don’t have any knowledge on how well it performs.


----------



## DocShadownix (Dec 17, 2019)

Any other comments..hmmmm....thought I would get a few more...


----------



## Norwester55 (Dec 17, 2019)

You wouldn't have to add wood to the Smokin-It/Smoking Tex smokers unless you're doing an extremely long smoke. They use a surprisingly small amount of wood for a long smoke ie butt or shoulder. I've got the smallest Smokin-It, the #1 and I'll burn 3-3 1/2 ozs for an 8-10 hr smoke and its still smoking when the meats done. I read on the Smokin_It forum the other day that 

 old sarge
 uses 5-6 oz in his #3d  for a butt or whole brisket. Any more than that & you're over smoking.  Just load the fire box and don't open the door until its done.
eta wood chunks not chips.


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2019)

DocShadownix said:


> Any other comments..hmmmm....thought I would get a few more...


Doc I have the Pit Boss #4 it is smaller then the 5 & 7 here are some of my cooks





						CSRs - Mac & Cheese
					

Did these yesterday for some friends that came up from Jersey. CSRs in the Pit Boss 4 These were dry rubbed with a Cherry rub   Mac & Cheese    A plated shot    Thanks for watching Richie




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				








						Pastrami in the Pit Boss
					

Had some friends come up to go fishing on Wed & Thurs. They were going home on Fri an wanted to see us.So I defrosted a store bought corned beef soaked it for a few hours to get some of the salt out.   Paper towel dried it   Made some rub and coated it   Got the Pit boss set at 200°F it was...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				







__





						Baby Backs in the Pittboss
					

had a small get together for my son who is turning 30 Seasoned 2 racks of BB with a touch of cherry,set the PB @225°F it held 230°F using Apple Pellets did the 2-2-1 method Ribs when I was ready to foil   brought them in to cut & serve   With put a little BBQ Sauce on them   They were FOB  Richie




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				







__





						Turkey Pastrami
					

Turkey was on sale $0.99# so we grabbed 3, I let one defrost for a day in the fridge so I could take the breast off.Using Pops low salt brine without any sugar added pickling spice.   It stayed for 9 days I rinsed an soaked for 2 hrs   Out of the bath I tied it up    Gave it a coat of spicy...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				







__





						Smoked Kielbasi
					

Made a 10 lb. batch of Smoked Kielbasi,picked up 3 butts on Friday used 2 for the smoke.This was the leanest butts I have ever seen,tried to find a store with some back fat No Good.wound up buying some pork belly. Cut and ready to grind  Here you can see how lean it was  Pork Belly I used half...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				








						Small batch of Cheese in the PB 4
					

used my AMNPS with 1 row filled with Pit Boss Apple Blend Assorted Cheese    The trey fills the cabinet with smoke real fast   Temp inside the smoker hit 78°F that was at 4 hrs an 20 min.   Color showing in the smoker   not many pellets left in the AMNPS   Let the cheese rest for 2 hours    Vac...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Hope this helps
Richie


----------



## DocShadownix (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks, Tropics...so it works well cold smoking using an AMNPS...good to know.  And lucious looking food! YUM!


----------



## DocShadownix (Dec 18, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> You wouldn't have to add wood to the Smokin-It/Smoking Tex smokers unless you're doing an extremely long smoke. They use a surprisingly small amount of wood for a long smoke ie butt or shoulder. I've got the smallest Smokin-It, the #1 and I'll burn 3-3 1/2 ozs for an 8-10 hr smoke and its still smoking when the meats done. I read on the Smokin_It forum the other day that
> 
> old sarge
> uses 5-6 oz in his #3d  for a butt or whole brisket. Any more than that & you're over smoking.  Just load the fire box and don't open the door until its done.
> eta wood chunks not chips.



Interesting... I have a Kamado Big Joe that lets me do chunk/wood smoking hence why I am looking at a pellet smoker, but hmmm I will have to ponder...


----------



## DocShadownix (Jan 2, 2020)

Well I jumped... sale on Camp Chef XXL Vertical Pellet Smoker so I bought it and an AMNP5x8 so here we go! :)  Can't wait for delivery!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 2, 2020)

DocShadownix said:


> Well I jumped... sale on Camp Chef XXL Vertical Pellet Smoker so I bought it and an AMNP5x8 so here we go! :)  Can't wait for delivery!



Congrats!


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 5, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## DocShadownix (Jan 5, 2020)

Worst part is it doesn't arrive for a week ...waiting...trying to be patient.... so HARD!!!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 6, 2020)

The waiting is the hardest part.
Have you decided on what you are going to cook for the maiden voyage?


----------



## DocShadownix (Jan 7, 2020)

Thinking ribs and brisket, but not sure yet...depends on when it arrives and my work schedule :)


----------



## DocShadownix (Jan 9, 2020)

It arrived...building it now and maiden voyage  (after seasoning it) this weekend.  Question, how long and what temp to season at?  Was thinking like 225 and 4 hrs...


----------



## tallbm (Jan 9, 2020)

DocShadownix said:


> It arrived...building it now and maiden voyage  (after seasoning it) this weekend.  Question, how long and what temp to season at?  Was thinking like 225 and 4 hrs...



Not sure but their manual may have a break in process.  If none given then I think the MES breakin process would work which I believe to be:  

1. Run at max smoker temp for 2-3 hours with all stuff inside it to burn off factory oils (I just washing machine washed my instead)
2.  Remove all racks and apply smoke for 1 hour
3.  Let that set and then u are ready to smoke :)

Also Im not sure the AMNPS tray will run in an open flame smoker like a pellet grill but let us know if it does.  Many of the pellet grill guys use the AMNPS tubes because they work in low oxygen environments... me personally I would find/force a way to use the AMNPS tray with a mailbox mod if I owned a pellet grill because 12hrs of no hassle perfect smoke independent of the heat source is awesome to have!!!!


----------



## DocShadownix (Jan 10, 2020)

Ok, so, seasoned and here is my first smoke...Tri-Tip Steak smoked for 2 hrs at 160 then ~1.5 hrs at 225 (High Smoke setting); took off at 138, rested and seared on my gas grill searing burner.   Oh and made some smoked balsamic barbeque brussel sprouts too...MMM.  Overall pretty darn happy with my new purchase and first smoke with a pellet smoker!


----------



## ChetRipley (Jan 11, 2020)

That's a tasty looking plate. What did you do with the potatoes?


----------



## negolien (Jan 11, 2020)

I soo almost got a camp chef...sadly pellet augers issues and board issues scared me to the MB  gravity.


----------



## DocShadownix (Jan 11, 2020)

ChetRipley said:


> That's a tasty looking plate. What did you do with the potatoes?


Just baked them in oven with an "everything bagel" topping for 25 min at 425... wife didn't want everything too smoky :)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 11, 2020)

Good looking plate of yumminess!
Looks like you nailed that Tri Tip perfectly too.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 11, 2020)

DocShadownix said:


> Ok, so, seasoned and here is my first smoke...Tri-Tip Steak smoked for 2 hrs at 160 then ~1.5 hrs at 225 (High Smoke setting); took off at 138, rested and seared on my gas grill searing burner.   Oh and made some smoked balsamic barbeque brussel sprouts too...MMM.  Overall pretty darn happy with my new purchase and first smoke with a pellet smoker!
> View attachment 427725
> View attachment 427726
> View attachment 427727



Nice job man!

Whats your short term smoking journey look like at the moment?
I ask cause my brother went from doing boneless skinless chicken thighs to attempting a brisket and it was too big of a leap for him to try the king of smoked meats so quickly hahahhaha

I suggested he move up by starting with boneless skinless chicken thighs (easiest thing ever to smoke), then to a *brined* whole chicken (to learn the quirks of chicken skin while smoking), then to pork ribs, then to a pork butt, and THEN a brisket would be possible.

In that progression you get a little bit of everything and mainly you learn what your smoker and your setup for smoking looks like as well as what you need to tweak to get consistent with the smoker.  Additionally that progression teaches that each meat may have its own quirks or tips/tricks you have to learn on top of your smoker system.  Finally doing a pork butt allows you to do a large cut, though forgiving, but helps you with time estimation and how to handle such a large chunk of meat before/during/after the smoke :)

Let us know what your smoking journey looks like.  I sure am curious :)


----------



## DocShadownix (Jan 11, 2020)

So, I have been smoking for over 20 years, just on a Bradley prior...lots of ribs, fish (I used to goto AK every year when I lived in the Seattle area... smoked like 25-50 pounds every trip...), etc.  I just got a pellet grill, so getting more adventurous!  I have done chicken before, and LOTS of pulled pork (family always asks to bring it to the cabin for our week with them, so must be pretty good ;) )  Tonight I smoked ribs, beans and potatoes for dinner... here is the ribs.  Was going for a dry style Buffalo seasoned...turned out great!  Tomorrow I am doing brisket... only done once before so we shall see.


----------



## DocShadownix (Jan 11, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Good looking plate of yumminess!
> Looks like you nailed that Tri Tip perfectly too.


 It was amazing...best part was LUNCH today, SecondHand... I cut it on the slicer and SOOOO good with some mayo, cheddar and thin sliced red onions.  MMMM!  Really could  taste the coffee/cocoa rub I put on with the sandwich.  Can't wait until tomorrow to have more.  Next time they are on sale I am picking up 2...one for dinner and one for sandwich meat!  Such great flavor!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 13, 2020)

DocShadownix said:


> It was amazing...best part was LUNCH today, SecondHand... I cut it on the slicer and SOOOO good with some mayo, cheddar and thin sliced red onions.  MMMM!  Really could  taste the coffee/cocoa rub I put on with the sandwich.  Can't wait until tomorrow to have more.  Next time they are on sale I am picking up 2...one for dinner and one for sandwich meat!  Such great flavor!




You just can't beat Tri Tip sammies!


----------



## DocShadownix (Feb 12, 2020)

Of note, wanted to post that in the CampChef XXL Pellet smoker, I was able to easily cold smoke using an AMNPS for  3-4 hours...cold smoked some salmon (lox).  I did open the bottom ash drawer/clearing hole  and leave open for a good draft and absolutely no issues...good smoke taste on the lox and no problem keeping lit/smoking.  Just FYI.  Very pleased I can do both hot and cold smoking with this unit and an AMNPS.


----------

